# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei module| Free DirectUnlock (P10,Mate9,etc) & Firmware update support(627 model)

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users, *  *  
ChimeraTool HUAWEI module
Update: v13.76.1717 08/May/2017*    *Direct unlock is now FREE on following devices (NO NEED CREDITS):* Honor V9 / 8 Pro (DUK-AL10, DUK-AL20, DUK-AL30, DUK-L09, DUK-TL30, DUK-AL00, DUK-L29)Huawei Mate 9 (MHA-L29, MHA-L09, MHA-AL00, MHA-AL10, MHA-TL00)Huawei Mate 9 Pro (LON-L09, LON-L29, LON-AL00, LON-CL00, LON-TL10)Huawei P10 (VTR-L09, VTR-L29, VTR-AL00, VTR-TL00)Huawei P10 Plus (VKY-L09, VKY-L29, VKY-AL00, VKY-TL00)   *Firmware update has been added to following devices:* Honor 3C (H30-L01, H30-L02, H30-L01M, H30-T10, H30-C00)Honor 4 (C8817D, G620S-UL00, G621-TL00, G621-TL00M)Honor 4A (SCL-AL00, SCL-CL00, SCL-TL00, SCL-TL00H)Honor 4C (CHM-CL00, CHM-TL00H, CHM-U01, CHM-TL00, CHM-UL00)Honor 4X (Che2-L11, Che2-L12, Che2-L23, Che2-UL00, Che2-TL00, CHE-TL00, CHE-TL00H, Che2-TL00M)Honor 5A (CAM-TL00, CAM-TL00H, CAM-UL00)Honor 5C (NEM-L21, NEM-L22, NEM-L51, NEM-TL00, NEM-TL00H, NEM-UL10)Honor 5X (KIW-L21, KIW-AL10, KIW-L22, KIW-L24, KIW-TL00H)Honor 6 (H60-L01, H60-L02, H60-L03, H60-L04, H60-L11, H60-L12)Honor 6 Limited (H60-L21)Honor 6 Plus (PE-TL00M, PE-TL10, PE-C00, PE-CL00, PE-TL00, PE-TL20, PE-UL00)Honor 6X (BLN-AL10, BLN-TL00, BLN-TL10, BLN-L21, BLN-L22, BLN-L24, BLN-L23, BLN-AL20)Honor 7 (PLK-AL10, PLK-L01, PLK-UL00, PLK-CL00, PLK-TL00, PLK-TL01H)Honor 7i (ATH-AL00, ATH-CL00, ATH-TL00, ATH-TL00H, ATH-UL00)Honor 8 (FRD-AL00, FRD-AL10, FRD-DL00, FRD-L02, FRD-L04, FRD-L09, FRD-L14, FRD-L19, FRD-C00, FRD-C900)Honor 8 Smart (VEN-L22)Honor 8 Youth Edition (PRA-AL00)Honor Magic (NTS-AL00)Honor V8 (KNT-AL10, KNT-AL20, KNT-UL10, KNT-TL10, KNT-C00)Honor V9 / 8 Pro (DUK-AL10, DUK-AL20, DUK-AL30, DUK-L09, DUK-TL30, DUK-AL00, DUK-L29)Huawei Ascend D2 (D2-0082, D2-6114)Huawei Ascend G300 (U8815, U8815N, G300)Huawei Ascend G312 QWERTY (U8730)Huawei Ascend G330 (G330)Huawei Ascend G330 (U8818, U8825)Huawei Ascend G330D (U8825D)Huawei Ascend G510 (G510-0010, G510-0100, G510-0200, G510-0251)Huawei Ascend G520 (G520-0000)Huawei Ascend G525 (G525-U00)Huawei Ascend G526 (G526-L11, G526-L22, G526-L33, G526)Huawei Ascend G527 (G527-U081, G527)Huawei Ascend G6 (G6-U00, G6-L22, G6-L33, G6-U10, G6-U251, G6-U34, G6-U25)Huawei Ascend G6 / P7 mini (G6-L11)Huawei Ascend G6-C00 (G6-C00)Huawei Ascend G600 (U8950, U8950D, U8950N-51)Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-T00, G610-T11, G610-U00, G610-U30, G610-C00)Huawei Ascend G620 (G620-UL01, G620)Huawei Ascend G620L (G620L)Huawei Ascend G620S (G620S-L01, G620S-L02, G620S-L03)Huawei Ascend G630 (G630-U20, G630-U251)Huawei Ascend G660 (G660)Huawei Ascend G7 (G760-L01, G760-L03, G760-TL00, G760-UL20, G7-L02, G7-L11, G7)Huawei Ascend G700 (G700-U00)Huawei Ascend G716 (G716-L070, G716)Huawei Ascend G718 (G718-L056, G718)Huawei Ascend G730  (G730-C00)Huawei Ascend G730 (G730-T00, G730-U00, G730-L075, G730-U30)Huawei Ascend Mate (MT1-U06)Huawei Ascend Mate 2 (MT2C00, MT2L01, MT2L02, MT2L03, MT-L05)Huawei Ascend Mate 7 (MT7-CL00, MT7-L09, MT7-TL10, MT7-J1, MT7-TL00, MT7-UL00)Huawei Ascend P2 (P2-6011, P2-6070)Huawei Ascend P6S (P6S-U06, P6S-U00)Huawei  Ascend P7 (P7-L00, P7-L07, P7-L09, P7-L10, P7-L11, P7-L12, Sophia-L00,  Sophia-L05, Sophia-L09, Sophia-L15, Sophia-L07, Sophia-L11, Sophia-L10,  Sophia-L12)Huawei Ascend W1 (W1-U00)Huawei Ascend W2 (W2-U00, W2-T00)Huawei Ascend XT (Texas-A1, Texas, H1611)Huawei Ascend Y100 (U8185)Huawei Ascend Y101 (U8186)Huawei Ascend Y200 (U8655, U8655N)Huawei Ascend Y201 (U8666, U8666E, U8666N-1)Huawei Ascend Y210 (Y210-0151, Y210)Huawei Ascend Y210C (Y210C)Huawei Ascend Y210S (Y210S)Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-C00)Huawei Ascend Y340 (Y340-U081, Y340)Huawei Ascend Y518 (Y518-T00)Huawei Ascend Y530 (Y530-U00, Y530-U051, Y530)Huawei Ascend Y536 (Y536A1)Huawei Ascend Y550 (Y550-L01, Y550-L02, Y550-L03, Y550-L13, Y550)Huawei Ascend Y635 (Y635)Huawei B199 (B199)Huawei C199 (C199-CL00)Huawei C8650 (C8650)Huawei C8650E (C8650E)Huawei C8810 (C8810)Huawei C8812 (C8812)Huawei C8813 (C8813)Huawei C8813D (C8813D)Huawei C8813DQ (C8813DQ)Huawei C8813Q (C8813Q)Huawei C8815 (C8815)Huawei C8816 (C8816)Huawei C8816D (C8816D)Huawei C8817E (C8817E)Huawei C8817L (C8817L)Huawei C8818 (C8818)Huawei C8825D (C8825D)Huawei C8826D (C8826D)Huawei C8950D (C8950D)Huawei G Play (G735-L03, G735-L11, G735-L12, G735-L23)Huawei G play mini (CHC-U03, CHC-U01, CHC-U23)Huawei G615 (G615-U10)Huawei G620 (G620-A2, G620-L75)Huawei G620 Limited (G620-L72)Huawei G630 (G630-U00)Huawei G660 (G660-L075)Huawei G7 Plus (RIO-UL00, RIO-TL00)Huawei G8 (RIO-L03, RIO-L11, RIO-L12, RIO-L13, RIO-L21, RIO-L23, RIO-L33, RIO-L43, RIO-UL10)Huawei G8 / G7 PLUS (RIO-L02)Huawei G8 / GGX8 / G7 PLUS (RIO-L01)Huawei G9 Plus / Maimang 5 (MLA-TL00, MLA-TL10, MLA-UL00, MLA-AL10)Huawei GR 5 (KII-L01, KII-L02, KII-L03, KII-L32)Huawei GR5 (KII-L21, KII-L22, KII-L23, KII-L05, KII-L33, BLL-L22, BLL-L21)Huawei GT3 (NMO-L01, NMO-L02, NMO-L03, NMO-L21, NMO-L22, NMO-L23, NMO-L31, NMO-L51)Huawei GX1 (SC-CL00)Huawei Gaga (U8180)Huawei Glory Play 4X (CHE-TL10, CHE-TL10H, CHE-A1, CHE-CL20, CHE-CL10, CHE-L04, Cherry-L04, Cherry-CL20, Cherry-CL10)Huawei H871G (H871G)Huawei H891L (H891L)Huawei H892L (H892L)Huawei Honor 3CL (H30-L11, H30-L11M, H30-L12)Huawei Honor 4A (SCL-TL10, SCL-TL10H, SCL-U03)Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-U23, CHM-TL10, CHM-TL10H, CHM-UL10, CHM-CL10)  Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (Che2-L03, CherryPlus-L03, CherryPlus-L11,  CherryPlus-L12, CherryPlus-L23, CherryPlus-TL00, CherryPlus-TL00H,  CherryPlus-TL00M, CherryPlus-TL10, CherryPlus-TL10M, CherryPlus-UL00,  CherryPlus-UL10, Che1-L04)Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-TL00E, CAM-U22, CAM-UL00E)Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L03E, CAM-L22, CAM-L53)Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL00, NEM-AL10, NEM-AL20, NEM-AL30, NEM-AL50, NEM-AL60, NEM-CL00, NEM-TL20)Huawei Honor 5x (KIW-AL20, KIW-AL30, KIW-CL00, KIW-L23, KIW-TL00, KIW-UL00)Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-CL00, Pine-CL10, Pine-L00, Pine-L02, Pine-L04, Pine-TL00M, Pine-TL10, Pine-TL20, Pine-UL00)Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-L11, PLK-L21, PLK-TL00H, PLK-UL10, PLK-UL00IN, PLK-TL11H)Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-AL00A, FRD-L02J, FRD-TL00)Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-L09, KNT-CL10)Huawei IDEOS X5 (U8800)Huawei IDEOS X5 PRO (U8800+)Huawei Ideos Chat (U8300)Huawei Ideos U8150 (U8150)Huawei Maimang 3S (C199s-CL00) Huawei Maimang 4 (RIO-AL00, RIO-CL00)Huawei Maimang B199 (G750-C00)Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-CL00, Jazz-CL10, Jazz-J1, Jazz-L09, Jazz-L11, Jazz-TL00, Jazz-TL10, Jazz-TL10A, Jazz-TL20, Jazz-UL00)Huawei  Mate 8 (NXT-AL10A, NXT-AL10B, NXT-AL10C, NXT-CL00A, NXT-CL00B,  NXT-DL00A, NXT-DL00B, NXT-L09A, NXT-L09B, NXT-L29A, NXT-L29B, NXT-TL00A,  NXT-TL00B, eH880, NXT-L09, NXT-L29, NXT-AL01, NXT-AL10, NXT-TL00,  NXT-C00)Huawei Mate 9 (MHA-L29, MHA-L09, MHA-AL00, MHA-AL10, MHA-TL00)Huawei Mate 9 Lite (BLL-L23)Huawei Mate 9 Pro (LON-L09, LON-L29, LON-AL00, LON-CL00, LON-TL10)Huawei  Mate S (CRR-CL00, CRR-L09, CRR-TL00, CRR-UL00, CRR-UL20, CRR-CL10,  CRR-CL20A, CRR-J01, CRR-L13, CRR-L23, CRR-TL10, CRR-UL10, CRR-UL20A)Huawei Mate S (CRR-CL20)Huawei MediaPad 7 Youth2 (S7-722u)Huawei MediaPad 7 Youth2 3G (S7-721u)Huawei MediaPad 7 Youth2 GSM (S7-721g)Huawei MediaPad 7 Youth2 WiFi (S7-721w, S7-721wa)Huawei MediaPad M2 (M2-801L, M2-803L)Huawei MediaPad T1 8.0 (S8-701u, S8-701w, S8-702u)Huawei MediaPad T2 7.0 Pro (PLE-701L, PLE-703L, PLE-703LT)Huawei MediaPad X2 (GEM-701L, GEM-702L, GEM-703L)Huawei  Nova (CAN-L11, CAN-L01, CAN-AL00, CAN-AL10, CAN-L02, CAN-L03, CAN-L12,  CAN-L13, CAN-TL10, CAN-TL20, CAZ-AL00, CAZ-AL10, CAZ-TL10)Huawei Nova Lite (PRA-LX2)Huawei Nova Plus (MLA-L01, MLA-L02, MLA-L03, MLA-L11, MLA-L12, MLA-L13)Huawei Orange Tactile Internet (U8100)Huawei P10 (VTR-L09, VTR-L29, VTR-AL00, VTR-TL00)Huawei P10 Lite (PRA-LA1, WAS-LX1, WAS-LX2, WAS-LX2J, WAS-LX3, WAS-LX1A, WAS-L03T, WAS-AL00)Huawei P10 Plus (VKY-L09, VKY-L29, VKY-AL00, VKY-TL00) Huawei P8 (GRA-L09, GRA-CL00, GRA-CL10, GRA-L03, GRA-L13, GRA-TL00, GRA-UL00, GRA-TL10, GRA-UL10)Huawei  P8 Lite 2017 (PRA-LX1, PRA-LX3, PRA-L01, PRA-L02, PRA-L03, PRA-L11,  PRA-L21, PRA-L22, PRA-L23, PRA-L31, PRA-TL00, PRA-TL10) Huawei P8 MAX (DAV-701L, DAV-702L, DAV-703L, DAV-713L)Huawei  P8 lite (ALE-L21, ALE-CL00, ALE-L01, ALE-L02, ALE-L03, ALE-L52,  ALE-L53, ALE-L34, ALE-UL00, ALE-L22, ALE-L62, ALE-L32, ALE-TL00,  ALE-L23, ALE-L04)Huawei P9 (EVA-L09, EVA-L09J, EVA-L19, EVA-L29, EVA-AL00, EVA-AL10, EVA-CL00, EVA-DL00, EVA-TL00, EVA-L09K, EVA-C00)Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-L09, VIE-AL10, VIE-AL10B, VIE-AL10C, VIE-L09J, VIE-L29, VIE-L09K, VIE-C00)Huawei  P9 lite (VNS-L21, VNS-L01, VNS-L02, VNS-L03, VNS-L11, VNS-L22, VNS-L31,  VNS-L53, VNS-TL00, VNS-DL00, VNS-L22J, VNS-L23, VNS-L52, VNS-L62,  VNS-AL00)Huawei Phoenix (U8680) Huawei Shot X (ATH-UL01, ATH-UL06, ATH-UL11, ATH-UL16, ATH-L01)Huawei Stream S 302HW (P6S-L04)Huawei T-Mobile Prism (U8651T)Huawei U8110 (U8110)Huawei U8350 (U8350)Huawei U8500 (U8500)Huawei U8510 Ideos X3 (U8510)Huawei U8520 Duplex (U8520)Huawei U8600 (U8600)Huawei U8650 (U8650)Huawei U8651S (U8651S)Huawei U8652 (U8652)Huawei U8655-51 (U8655-51)Huawei U8660 (U8660)Huawei U8661 (U8661)Huawei U8667 (U8667)Huawei U8681 (U8681)Huawei U8686 (U8686)Huawei U8816 (U8816)Huawei U8860 (U8860)Huawei U8860-51 (U8860-51)Huawei U8860-R (U8860-R, U8860-r)Huawei U9700L (U9700L)Huawei Valiant (Y301-A1)Huawei Vitria (Y301-A2)Huawei Vodafone 845 (V845)Huawei Vodafone 858 Smart (U8160)Huawei X3 (H60-J1)Huawei Y300 (Y300-0100, Y300-0000, Y300-0151, Y300-J1, Y300C)Huawei Y518 (Y518)Huawei Y523-L076 (Y523-L076)Huawei Y538 (Y538, Y538-A1)             Huawei  Y6 (SCL-L21, SCC-U21, SCL-L01, SCL-L02, SCL-L03, SCL-L04, SCL-U31,  SCC-L21, SCC-U23, SCL-L05, SCL-L32, SCL-L43, SCL-L52, SCL-U23)Huawei Y635 (Y635-CL00, Y635-L01, Y635-L02, Y635-L03, Y635-L21, Y635-TL00) Huawei Y6II (CAM-L03, CAM-L21, CAM-L23, CAM-AL00, CAM-L32)     *Single Sim to dual sim conversion procedure has been improved.*  *Minor fixes.*  *Each process warranty safe.* __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

